# Help! Strong-willed, bitey 15 week old pup!



## ljschnoor (Nov 24, 2014)

I love my pup, Daisy. She is sweet and smart. BUT she is very hard headed...only seems to do what she wants. I have corrected her over and over and over on jumping on the counter, but she still does it! Never had such a dog. But she learns something quickly when it comes to a treat!
Also, she loves to bite...very high drive and lives for tug of war. If i tell her "no" she sasses me back by barking. It is not threatening...she just wants to play fight. 
But the biting and sassing are getting old. I have read all about bite inhibition...yes, it worked she doesn't bite as hard at all, but still bites. The trainer i hired has me grab her muzzle and squeeze hard, but then it really doesnt work and then i end up basically fighting her, which I HATE. And she then will seriously fight back. She is no pansy...that is for sure and she is sooo smart. 
I have owned dogs all my life...1st time GSD from working lines...i just want to do right by her. I know she has the potential to be a great dog....she already shows that. I just dont want to screw her up!
Should i just let her be a puppy and just give her time out or re-direct and wait out this phase? OR do i go the rough and tough route like the trainer and breeder have showed me to do? By the way, i have tried laying her on her back with me on top. She will lay there like she submits, get up and do the same thing right away! I must be doing it wrong. HELP!!!! Thank you for the advice!


----------



## USMCvet (Aug 14, 2014)

I can't give you any advice but I can tell you you're not alone. You literally just described my girl word for word. She's 15 weeks as well.


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Indie (now 21 months) was the same way. She isn't really bitey anymore but still very strong willed and very physical. Not mean or aggressive, she just plays so hard. I kept at it -correcting more using redirection than anything else. I will admit there were a handful of times where she was crated and I took a break from her. She is a quick study and now does well obeying commands even when the cats taunt her. She does give me "the eye" then complies. 

My advice is what many might say. Play hard and wear her out. Stick with it. Take breaks when you are at the edge of sanity. Make yourself "fun" so she will want to obey you. Remember she's still a pup - believe it or not, I kind of miss it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Axel13 (Jun 23, 2014)

I had the same problem with Axel when he was a pup (now 20 months). My brothers gsd is very maternal so she sorted him out very quickly. She comes up to the house everyday when my brother is in work and didn't take any nonsense from him. She played with him the way a mother plays with her pups but if he got out of hand she would correct him with a little nip. 

I know most people don't have access to another dog with great mothering instincts but I think the next best option is redirecting her to something she can play with or bite. Tug toys work great for my little sheltie puppy. Kong squakers are great for keeping them occupied (if the noise doesn't bother you).


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

It does get better if you keep your sanity. You've been given some good advice up there. I'll add long walks to the list. And a routine if you can. My pup is nearly a year old and routine helps. Although last night when I was tired I looked at the clock and thought, "isn't it time for you to be winding down?"


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey OP- What you have on your hands is a PUPPY. this is not some strong willed demon but rather typical GSD puppy behavior. It gets better. be patient and consistent and things will improve. Cruise the boards here and you will see the same story told a hundred times! Best of luck - and once again your pup sounds like a typical GSD.


----------



## Arlene/Archer (Mar 7, 2013)

ljschnoor said:


> I love my pup, Daisy. She is sweet and smart. BUT she is very hard headed...only seems to do what she wants. I have corrected her over and over and over on jumping on the counter, but she still does it! Never had such a dog. But she learns something quickly when it comes to a treat!
> Also, she loves to bite...very high drive and lives for tug of war. If i tell her "no" she sasses me back by barking. It is not threatening...she just wants to play fight.
> But the biting and sassing are getting old. I have read all about bite inhibition...yes, it worked she doesn't bite as hard at all, but still bites. The trainer i hired has me grab her muzzle and squeeze hard, but then it really doesnt work and then i end up basically fighting her, which I HATE. And she then will seriously fight back. She is no pansy...that is for sure and she is sooo smart.
> I have owned dogs all my life...1st time GSD from working lines...i just want to do right by her. I know she has the potential to be a great dog....she already shows that. I just dont want to screw her up!
> Should i just let her be a puppy and just give her time out or re-direct and wait out this phase? OR do i go the rough and tough route like the trainer and breeder have showed me to do? By the way, i have tried laying her on her back with me on top. She will lay there like she submits, get up and do the same thing right away! I must be doing it wrong. HELP!!!! Thank you for the advice!


I'd stop grabbing her muzzle for a start, and do not lie on her at all. She's a pup, working line, all she wants to do is play play play, what's the worst thing you can do to her? Not play, simple as that. The second she bites you, stop playing, turn your back or and walk away, go inside, whatever. Do not engage. When she's calm, play restarts. Pups learn in 0 time that acting out = no fun. Man-handling her at the moment is fun for her, but when she's fully grown that might not be something you want from your dog. Keep in mind all the Alpha rolling is very outdated training and not based in any behavioural science, a submissive dog will sometimes roll themselves, but true top dog ever rolls another dog, they have no need to do so.
Be calm, plenty of exercise, lots of mental stimulation and games, quit when YOU feel it's getting too rough, engage when YOU decide it's time. Teach your dog boundaries now that will be in place for life. And most importantly, enjoy your puppy


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

Arlene/Archer said:


> I'd stop grabbing her muzzle for a start, and do not lie on her at all. She's a pup, working line, all she wants to do is play play play, what's the worst thing you can do to her? Not play, simple as that. The second she bites you, stop playing, turn your back or and walk away, go inside, whatever. Do not engage. When she's calm, play restarts. Pups learn in 0 time that acting out = no fun. Man-handling her at the moment is fun for her, but when she's fully grown that might not be something you want from your dog. Keep in mind all the Alpha rolling is very outdated training and not based in any behavioural science, a submissive dog will sometimes roll themselves, but true top dog ever rolls another dog, they have no need to do so.
> Be calm, plenty of exercise, lots of mental stimulation and games, quit when YOU feel it's getting too rough, engage when YOU decide it's time. Teach your dog boundaries now that will be in place for life. And most importantly, enjoy your puppy


:thumbup: Agree with this 100%! 

Here are a couple videos that might help, sometimes you need to see someone talking about it to really understand it (I know it does for me!)


----------



## ljschnoor (Nov 24, 2014)

Thank you all so much for the advice and understanding. My gut instinct and just being around her sweet personality tells me the same thing you all are saying.. SHE IS A PUPPY, not a little demon and that puppies will be puppies and i should channel that energy. The rough handling hasnt worked yet. I think if i just be consistent and play ALOT with her and crate her when necessary, then she will turn out to be a wonderful dog. It makes sense why the muzzle grabbing and roll doesn't work. She doesn't respond to it at all and it just hurts our bond. That is what i hate about their advice. Never before have i done that to a dog and I have had some amazing loyal dogs! So, yes, she is much more high strung than my collies and labs, but she is also very loyal already and i dont want to ruin that. Thanks again!


----------



## Dogdewd94 (Aug 5, 2014)

I know how you feel, I've been having the same problem with my puppy since she was about 4 months old now 6 months and she is still doing it, not as bad recently I'm hoping my grows out of it with enough discipline and correction


----------



## ljschnoor (Nov 24, 2014)

My trainer came for the 3rd and last session last night. He said i am one of his few clients that has this "type" of dog and that i need to not be afraid to use a strong correction....he also said my pup is the one that almost ended his streak of not getting bit! Great! In parting, he said Good Luck and you have a long road ahead of you! At first it really made me feel down and overwhelmed, but then a determination sank in and i decided to prove my trainer wrong and find more time to work with this awesome pup. I am determined now more than ever to find the right training that will work for both of us!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

You're trainer's a twit!

He's obviously not worked with many GSD's in his life!!!! Read on here to see just how many puppies were like your's is right now ... probably about 90%

Kyleigh was a holy freaking terror ... I had a MASSIVE collection of stuffed animals of ALL sizes that I kept all over the house and would literally shove one after one into her mouth ... it was kind of funny in hindsight ... almost like feeding a crocodile ... I'd shove one in her mouth, she'd "attack" kill drop, then come at me, and I'd shove another one in her mouth ... repeat a million times. 

You've been given some great advice ... I'll just add that this is a good time to start training your pup! 

When you shove the toy in the pup's mouth say TAKE IT ... as soon as you see she's going to drop it, say DROP IT ... she'll start associating those words with what she's doing. 

The more you move around / wave your arms / raise your voice / run away etc. the more enticing you are to your pup! So instead of getting frustrated, bring the pup outside and PLAY ... this is what she wants ... and she's a puppy ... so have fun ... 

Two more tips: get stuffed animals that are big enough for her to hold and you to grab (long stuffed snakes rock!)

get a piece of rope and tie a dish cloth to it at one end and run around the yard like a crazy person ... the pup will chase it and you can let her catch it have a good shake with it, and then do it again (and again, and again!)

This was a great game with Kyleigh and I ... but I did have to replace the dish towel every couple of days ... and DON'T pull on it ... your pup's teeth are sharp, but still fragile!!!

Have fun!


----------



## ljschnoor (Nov 24, 2014)

Kyleigh said:


> You're trainer's a twit!
> 
> He's obviously not worked with many GSD's in his life!!!! Read on here to see just how many puppies were like your's is right now ... probably about 90%
> 
> ...


 

Thank you! I asked him last night...."well, when does a pup just get to be a pup????" Everyone's advice on here has been great. I am choosing to re-direct and train with treats. She learns FAST. Good idea to get her associated with the right words while she is just doing it on her own! 
This trainer is also associated with a guy that has a police dog.....what he said last night made me really question their techniques. The dog is 7 years old and without a pinch collar on he acted out (Belgian Malinois) and he said, obviously it is the breed that needs this type of strict correction and this is what i have to look forward to the rest of my life with a GSD. I completely disagree. To me, it is a sign that the dog is only doing things because he has to or face punishment. My last dog would die before he disobeyed me at 7 years old! He was so unbelievably loyal. I never used anything harsh on him. Granted, he was a collie, but still.... he trusted me completely and i trusted him.
Anyway, i am going to follow common sense advice and not hurt my bond with my dog. Thanks, I will keep trying!


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

One of Indie's favorite "must be murdered" toys hangs on a tree in the backyard. She plays with it year-round - it seems to satisfy her need to bite/shake. It's a permanent version of a flirt pole. This may help Daisy with her need to engage with her teeth.

I got a heavy duty spring at the hardware store along with a length of pretty thick jute rope - probably about 10 feet. I hung the spring from a somewhat strong limb using some old plastic covered wire I found laying around (don't want to damage the tree too much). I attached the rope at the middle from the spring. One end of the rope is knotted. The other end is tied through the handle of an old milk jug (some people use a piece of leather, old work glove, anything the dog can grab on to). I crushed the jug some to fit in her mouth. 

The jug and the knotted rope end each hang about a foot off the ground. Some days she sees that thing and goes nuts to the point I have to pull her off after a few minutes - some days she bites and shakes a few times and moves on. I think she likes the jug since it makes noise when she attacks it. When it gets too chewed up and has jagged edges, I replace it so she won't hurt herself. So far, so good.

She likes it not only because the spring has some "give" in it, but also the tree limb.

The whole thing costs about $20 and provides hours of murderous fun for her - I just stand around and supervise. The jugs have to be replaced every few weeks - but those are plentiful in just about any house.

I'm thinking about trying to rig one up in my basement for muddy/rainy days.


----------

